# Post your most nightmare fuel images here



## SigSauer (Aug 8, 2019)

I choose Mr. Handcuffs. That is NOT an image you want to see your head at night. 



Spoiler


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 8, 2019)

Spoiler: sad


----------



## eldri (Aug 8, 2019)

Do not click if you have arachophobia but do click if you have arachnophilia.


Spoiler


----------



## Mightykiwi (Aug 8, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (Aug 8, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## SigSauer (Aug 8, 2019)

Imagine




Being




This




Fabulous


----------



## {o}P II (Aug 8, 2019)

I dont know why but i think there is something haunting about this picture.


----------



## edboy (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 8, 2019)

edboy said:


> View attachment 880671


Ninja down. 

RIP penis belly


----------



## JM 590 (Aug 8, 2019)

Spoiler: dont click this lol











Spoiler: don't click this either (actual human being)


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 8, 2019)

Spoiler









If you're hardcore, there is a short video available of this thing, still alive & crying.


----------



## Spaghetti Rat (Aug 8, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...








						Abandoned Fetus Suffers Harlequin Ichthyosis – Best Gore
					






					www.bestgore.com
				




Here's the link to the bestgore page. Can't grab the video on it's own because I'm on mobile.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 8, 2019)

Old one from back in the rotten.com days. First serious gore pic I was shown. Pretty gnarly.



Spoiler: Blasting cap in mouth


----------



## {o}P II (Aug 9, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 9, 2019)

Maggots in mouth



Spoiler


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Aug 9, 2019)

A dog with rabies, post-furious stage


----------



## 0 2 (Aug 9, 2019)

Posting gore/porn is just cheating. Post something genuinely unnerving, like this:


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 9, 2019)

*Study After Velázquez's Portrait of Pope Innocent X*
Artist: Francis Bacon (English, 1909 - 1992)
Date: 1953
Medium: oil on canvas
Dimensions:
Frame: 68 3/8 × 54 7/8 × 3 3/8 in. (173.7 × 139.4 × 8.6 cm.)
Image (visible): 59 7/8 × 46 3/8 in. (152.1 × 117.8 cm.)

Classification:painting
Copyright:ARS
In Collection(s)


----------



## JoyQ (Aug 9, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The disease this baby has is really horrific but an interesting one. It’s called Harlequin-type Ichthyosis.

Also maggot dick



Spoiler


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Damn Near (Aug 9, 2019)

big baby jesus said:


> View attachment 882990


Great book,  total bullshit but really well-written


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 9, 2019)

Spoiler: dead thing but no gore









Its possible this was set up for woke points but it looks like that trash has been there for awhile. There's something eerie about being killed by junk that then persists long after your corpse has turned to bones. When I first saved this I thought it was neat, but the more I think about it the more it bothers me.


----------



## Nekoyama (Aug 9, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Imagine
> View attachment 880632
> 
> Being
> ...


miss shaye saint john was great stuff


----------



## Nekoyama (Aug 9, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Maggots in mouth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How that fuck do you even let that happen. Just take some .45 Advil at that point


----------



## Anesthesia (Aug 9, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Babyspackle (Aug 10, 2019)

Nekoyama said:


> How that fuck do you even let that happen. Just take some .45 Advil at that point


Homeless heroin addicts. They stay high enough most of the time to not feel it, and when they shoot up they nod off and bugs and shit can just do w/e to them. Start up colonies in the niggas


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 10, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Great book,  total bullshit but really well-written



I read it years ago, back when I was naive enough to think it might have possibly been true but having read it since, I think he might actually, truly believe that what he's written has actually happened to him in real life, maybe from having lucid dreams or something ? Or perhaps he's just an expert bullshitter ? The Travis Walton abduction case is an interesting one too. 

Got drunk, had a one night stand, woke up to this : 



Spoiler: Facial deformity


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Aug 10, 2019)

well since folks posted some bestgore stuff.

I was once in a Special /x/ thread about an "urban explorer" type who found an abandoned house innawoods.

He found the previous owner. I saved one image from the thread of the guys Remains turned into a "waiting for OP" meme which you can find below in one of the nastier stages of decomp.



Spoiler: nsfw, very dead man.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Aug 10, 2019)

NyQuilninja said:


> *Study After Velázquez's Portrait of Pope Innocent X*
> Artist: Francis Bacon (English, 1909 - 1992)
> Date: 1953
> Medium: oil on canvas
> ...


First known image of The God Emperor.


----------



## SigSauer (Aug 10, 2019)

Nekoyama said:


> miss shaye saint john was great stuff


Shaye... are you still doing that hand thing? I heard you were doing that hand thing today. GYAD WHAT IS THAT?!


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Damn Near (Aug 10, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> I read it years ago, back when I was naive enough to think it might have possibly been true but having read it since, I think he might actually, truly believe that what he's written has actually happened to him in real life, maybe from having lucid dreams or something ? Or perhaps he's just an expert bullshitter ? The Travis Walton abduction case is an interesting one too.
> 
> Got drunk, had a one night stand, woke up to this :
> 
> ...


Nah, Strieber is a first class bullshitter and hustler, he just so happens to be a great author. He's had three movies based on three of his books (Communion, the Wolfen, and Day After Tomorrow), and he was a frequent Coast to Coast guest and Art Bell crony. Dude's a true literary huckster, but he's great


----------



## WhenIPoopItHurts (Aug 11, 2019)

WinterMoonsLight said:


> Old one from back in the rotten.com days. First serious gore pic I was shown. Pretty gnarly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Reminds me of this









Blast cap is one of the many stories associated with it. Shotgun suicide where they pulled back seems to be more likely. Motorcycle accident is another. He is alive which is crazy. Almost looks like a selfie, but picture might predate the internet.



Spoiler: This guy always got me


----------



## JambledUpWords (Aug 11, 2019)

Russian famine between 1932-1933


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 11, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Nah, Strieber is a first class bullshitter and hustler, he just so happens to be a great author. He's had three movies based on three of his books (Communion, the Wolfen, and Day After Tomorrow), and he was a frequent Coast to Coast guest and Art Bell crony. Dude's a true literary huckster, but he's great



Fair play then fren, if he's been on Coast to Coast then he's definitely a shyster or disinfo agent, like all their other guests. 



Spoiler: Cyclopia











Spoiler: Human looking piglet


----------



## Nekoyama (Aug 11, 2019)

BillyGoat2 said:


> well since folks posted some bestgore stuff.
> 
> I was once in a Special /x/ thread about an "urban explorer" type who found an abandoned house innawoods.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing this on rotten.com back in the days


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Aug 11, 2019)

WhenIPoopItHurts said:


> Spoiler: Reminds me of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh nostalgia. That pic right there was the entry point a lot of old SteaknCheese dot com users had to gore. You never forget your first.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 11, 2019)

Spoiler: Nsfw


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 12, 2019)

Squashed head gore. 


Spoiler: I spy with my little eye












Spoiler: Rotting penis


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 12, 2019)

NyQuilninja said:


> *Study After Velázquez's Portrait of Pope Innocent X*
> Artist: Francis Bacon (English, 1909 - 1992)
> Date: 1953
> Medium: oil on canvas
> ...


Looks like something out of Berserk. I want me one.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 12, 2019)

Coldgrip said:


> Looks like something out of Berserk. I want me one.



https://www.art.com/products/p14175...-of-of-pope-innocent-x-c-1953.htm?upi=F7WCUC0


----------



## Take Your Pills (Aug 18, 2019)

Tbh I have an entire folder of terrible things I found on the internet. Mostly s/h, but still.


Spoiler: One of the worst things I remember finding



I also discovered an entire website of hundreds of pages of threads of self-harm uploaded to it. Each thread had a bunch of pictures, some maybe a dozen or so, and each page there were at least a dozen threads. Most of the submissions, iirc, were by young people and even children. I’m not linking that shit.


But here’s some cool art things that I found on tumblr that are very beautiful (tumblr has good gore tags):


Spoiler: Haunting


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Aug 18, 2019)

Gets me every time 


Spoiler: OH GOD NO


----------



## SigSauer (Aug 19, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shit you not, this is the first place where I heard about that disorder. It was from a trailer for a new Mortal Kombat movie. Starts at 1:08.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 19, 2019)

Spoiler: HORRIFYING


----------



## SigSauer (Aug 19, 2019)

MeatRokket08 said:


> View attachment 882297
> 
> A dog with rabies, post-furious stage


You wanna know what’s worse than that? Humans with the disease.
















There was a woman in Norway who died of it recently. She got it from a dog bite in the Philippines. There was also a rapper who died of it in Iowa in 2002. Although in that case it was from a bat, which is mostly typical for first world countries. I’m pretty educated on medical stuff and always had an interest in it, and this disease always perplexed me because of how utterly horrifying it is.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 19, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> I shit you not, this is the first place where I heard about that disorder. It was from a trailer for a new Mortal Kombat movie. Starts at 1:08.



Imagine being a woman & giving birth to a monstrosity like that ? I've got quite a strong stomach & like gore but reckon that would mess my head right up knowing I'd been carrying something as hideous as that inside my body for 9 months, then giving birth to it. Fucking hell, yuck, kill it with fire right now ! 

I've got some more manky babies, all from India, they're world champs at producing horrifying looking offspring. 



Spoiler: nope











Spoiler: eye eye 











Spoiler: aww, he's so cute


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Aug 19, 2019)

Spoiler: twitch....  twitch.....


----------



## Nekoyama (Aug 20, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Imagine being a woman & giving birth to a monstrosity like that ? I've got quite a strong stomach & like gore but reckon that would mess my head right up knowing I'd been carrying something as hideous as that inside my body for 9 months, then giving birth to it. Fucking hell, yuck, kill it with fire right now !
> 
> I've got some more manky babies, all from India, they're world champs at producing horrifying looking offspring.
> 
> ...


The first one looks like he just had his Doritos stolen


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 20, 2019)

Venereal warts



Spoiler: b4 surgery











Spoiler: during surgery











Spoiler: loadsa stitches











Spoiler: perfecto









I'm never eating cauliflower again. 

This bloke's just never eating anything again. Liquids only.



Spoiler: rotten face


----------



## Your_Fairy_Wish_Prince (Aug 20, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> View attachment 884949


Have you seen the riff trax version of One Got Fat it's hilarious


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 20, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> Imagine being a woman & giving birth to a monstrosity like that ? I've got quite a strong stomach & like gore but reckon that would mess my head right up knowing I'd been carrying something as hideous as that inside my body for 9 months, then giving birth to it. Fucking hell, yuck, kill it with fire right now !
> 
> I've got some more manky babies, all from India, they're world champs at producing horrifying looking offspring.
> 
> ...


these are basically the hartley hooligans except these ones got the mercy of being allowed to die as infants (y'know presuming no stillbirth). Even the severe cases of harlequin ichthyosis (where your eyes are pretty much inside out) die pretty soon after being born.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 20, 2019)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> these are basically the hartley hooligans except these ones got the mercy of being allowed to die as infants (y'know presuming no stillbirth). Even the severe cases of harlequin ichthyosis (where your eyes are pretty much inside out) die pretty soon after being born.



At least 2 of the Indian babies I posted pics of were worshiped as gods & paraded through the streets before they died. What sort of spaz thinks those repulsive creatures are deities ? Throw 'em down the well, straight to hell.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 20, 2019)

Rancid Flid said:


> At least 2 of the Indian babies I posted pics of were worshiped as gods & paraded through the streets before they died. What sort of spaz thinks those repulsive creatures are deities ? Throw 'em down the well, straight to hell.


are you positive that wasn't some sort of demon appeasement ritual?


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 20, 2019)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> are you positive that wasn't some sort of demon appeasement ritual?



Knowing India, it was probably a pre-gang rape ritual.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Aug 26, 2019)

Spoiler: MEDICAL GORE


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 26, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Spoiler: MEDICAL GORE
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 906914



I'm a sick bastard but that's the most vomit inducing thing I've seen in a long time. What's even more disturbing is there looks to be a kitchen knife on the left. So ..... specialty Asian dish perhaps ?


----------



## SigSauer (Nov 30, 2019)

Here’s some more islamic content I found doing some research on meth.



Spoiler


----------



## Ze Ubermensch (Dec 2, 2019)

Spoiler: If you get empathy pains I wouldn't


----------



## Marceline (Dec 3, 2019)

There are conflicting stories about this photo's origins. Some say it's a pair of mentally ill corpses posed to look like they're alive as that was a trend in the late 1800s, but other people say otherwise. It fascinates me.


Spoiler


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 3, 2019)

This, and pictures associated with it, are pure nightmare fuel for me.

But... play stupid games, win stupid prizes.








Spoiler


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 21, 2019)

Recently shared this to the "worst thing you've seen on the internet" and I figured it belonged here as well.


Spoiler


----------



## Gar For Archer (Dec 21, 2019)

Come to think of it, I’ve actually had a “creepy website you saw once but could never find again” experience. It was a website with a title along the lines of “pictures of dead things”, and contained, wouldn’t you have guessed, pictures of dead things. Among the few I distinctly remember was an old picture of a dead (possibly decapitated) clown sitting in a chair, a picture featuring a recently dead dog (possibly also decapitated), and a picture of a dried, severed penis in the woods - taken facing the severed end, so that you could see a cross-section of the dried, spongy erectile tissue. I don’t remember there being a lot of “classic” gore - more just unsettling pictures of dead people and animals. 

Does this ring a bell for anybody? This has been one of the bigger mysteries of my childhood and I’d like to find it again just to see what the fuss was all about.


----------



## Easton daniels (Dec 29, 2019)

Spoiler: gore








i forgot where i found this but ive had it for some time


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (Dec 29, 2019)

If you click this, you have nobody but yourself to blame.

Once you see it, you can't unsee it.



Spoiler: You've Been Warned, Fucko






Spoiler: No, Really, Don't Click This...






Spoiler: Warned Thrice...














Just think, if you rate this, everyone will know it's burned into your brain.


----------



## Sicklick (Nov 5, 2020)

Rancid Flid said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*clicks spoiler*


----------



## Sicklick (Nov 5, 2020)

Spoiler


----------

